# why is my pot roast always bland?



## LLobsterTV (Aug 11, 2006)

this is my gazillionth pot roast that has turned out bland. this time i cooked it in a bag that came with a seasoning packet and it was still blah! when i make it, i always add carrots, potatoes, onions, salt, and pepper. what am i doing wrong here? it comes out so boring i could fall asleep eating it.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

IMO always brown ANY meat before putting it in a bag/crockpot.

Kosher salt, pepper on all sides, turn up the heat to med-high and sear on all sides before roasting. That should do it


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I brown the meat in coconut oil and cook it in spices (thyme is great), celtic sea salt, and red wine....YUM! I just had it (again) last night.


----------



## wildecent (May 24, 2005)

i don't use a bag, i do mine on the stove. browning the meat on all sides is very important. veg oil is good, pork fat is amazing, once it's browned slow braise in half broth/ half wine or beer and the veg(onions at the start, carrots and potatoes in the last hour of cooking). if it's all broth consider adding a tbsp of vinegar -that really perks up the flavor. all this may help get a bit of zing but i'll let you in on the secret master weapon****marmite*** a spoon full of marmite makes the flavor so much more beefy and savory. we had pot roast last week and is was quite tasty.


----------



## littlehawksmom (May 22, 2005)

Try this sauce!
Let's see, about 1/4 cup tamari, 3-4 tablespoons vinegar (or lime or lemon), 3-4 tablespoons toasted sesame oil, 2 or so tablespoons grated ginger, same with garlic, about 2 teaspoons honey and enough water to bring level half way up meat. I use this sauce for lotsof recipes. You can shift it around with diffferent sour flavours, or you can add cilantro and fish sauce and reduce the tamari, or you can use molasses instead of honey and add hot sauce.
Just cook the pot roast in this sauce (watered down) for many hours.
Serve it with roasted veggies w/sea salt and a sauteed green.
Yum.

Another idea is to use salad dressing watered down to cook the roast in all day.
Enjoy.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I use basil, lots of garlic and some hoisin sauce. Even better if you can marinate it overnight with mirin (sweet rice cooking wine).


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

For a good sz pot roast, I put it in the crockpot w/2 packets of dried onion soup and lots of veggies + a bit of worcestshire.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

For pot roast I normally make a bouquet garni (some bay leaves, pepper corns, thyme, and parsley inside a piece of tied cheese cloth) and cook it with it, removing before serving obviously.

For a real roast, I rub the outside with steak spice.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I always use red wine in my pot roasts, I LOVE the flavor it gives.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I do mine in the crock pot, on low for 8 hours. Peel and quarter potatoes and carrots (onions too if you want, and celery). Put chuck roast on top of that (I never take the time to brown it; don't want to dirty another pot...) then cover with a can of cream of mushroom (oops - is this the nutrition forum?







: ) and an envelope of Lipton onion soup mix. We love this.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

I second (third, fourth, whatever) all of the suggestions about browning, thyme, and red wine! Lots and lots of FRESH ingredients (or dried, but preservative free) are key! And lots of fresh onions and garlic!


----------

